
Shots Fired at Munich Shopping Centre - k-mcgrady
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/world-europe-36870986
======
aerovistae
Really alarming that this is starting to happen on an almost weekly basis.

So sad to me, violence from another part of the world spilling into Western
Europe, an area that's finally settled into stable and peaceful democracy
after millennia of war.

~~~
kyriakos
there is still no word if this is an act of terrorism or some deranged person
with a weapon.

~~~
tazb
Are those not the samething? I'm sure a terrorist is also a deranged person

~~~
dogma1138
Yes, but terrorism has a political goal, some one who's simply insane doesn't.

------
k-mcgrady
Facebook have activated their 'Safety Check' feature:
[https://www.facebook.com/safetycheck/munich-germany-
shooting...](https://www.facebook.com/safetycheck/munich-germany-shooting-
jul22-2016/)

------
zymhan
News alert from the Washington Post says at least two dead :/

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/german-police-seal-
off-...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/german-police-seal-off-mall-
area-in-munich-after-shots-
fired/2016/07/22/6567e6d8-502c-11e6-a422-83ab49ed5e6a_story.html)

------
kyriakos
live updates from reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/live/xatezzbcvxxy](https://www.reddit.com/live/xatezzbcvxxy)

------
Aelinsaar
The police in Munich are now saying that at least several have been killed and
injured. Sky News saying that police report multiple shooters, with none in
custody.

------
k-mcgrady
Flagged into oblivion within 20mins. I was hoping people would choose the
'hide' option instead of flag but no they chose to kill a discussion for other
people they don't want to part of anyway.

~~~
gonvaled
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12099576](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12099576)

~~~
dang
I'd caution against drawing general conclusions about HN from spot
observations about what does/doesn't get flagged. People usually fall prey to
cognitive biases when they do so, e.g. thinking that the community is against
them somehow. We're all primed to feel that way; the feeling just hops to
different things depending on our different identities.

Occam suggests you needn't look for "Anglo bias" as an explanation for why a
story gets flagged when the thread includes "We must get rid of Merkel and the
refugees" followed by "What do you suggest, gas chambers?"

(Not that there isn't inevitably going to be something like "anglo bias" on an
English-language website. But FWIW the moderators here are acutely aware of,
and grateful for, and interested in, the international aspects of the
community—definitely including the German ones.)

